# Best Finish/Sealant for Wood & Metal Rings



## StagheadDesigns (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey everyone!

First off, I know that this has been asked and answered many a times on here but the rings I'm asking about are a bit different than the rings I've seen in my research here! All the rings I've seen on here are all or mostly wood, but the company I work for does titanium, black zirconium, 10k gold inlays, etc. So, sorry to ask it again but I'd LOVE any feedback, suggestions, etc.

I recently started working for this company and they are interested in finding a better way to finish/seal their rings. We would absolutely to make them more water resistant and durable. We currently use CA, but I've done a bit of research on things like Waterlox, Arm-R-Seal, Seal-A-Cell, etc. and am wondering if anyone's had experience using a sealant on any rings like ours.

http://www.stagheaddesigns.com/products/copy-of-wood-wedding-band-with-antler-and-turquoise-49znw-sb6ba-epzr8-7cgpp

http://www.stagheaddesigns.com/black-zirconium-rings/hammered-black-zirconium-wedding-band-w-antler-10k-rose-gold-inlays-also-available-silver-gold

http://www.stagheaddesigns.com/mens-turquoise-rings/copy-of-wood-antler-turquoise-wedding-band-set-in-titanium-silver-or-gold-34k4x-6zmtm

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!!


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

Those rings are beautiful. My primary advice here is for any material that is porous. Go ahead and put the ring in a bowl of the CA sealer, then put it into a vacuum oven and pull a vacuum on it so that any air will be pulled out of porous material. Then when the vacuum is released, atmospheric pressure should force the CA deeper into the material. This might take some experimenting to achieve the best results, so I'd experiment on samples rather than actual rings. The other thing this will do is remove any air bubbles in the sealant.

The other thing you might consider is using a good industrial microscope to inspect rings which have seen failures to see if any clue can be found that would explain the problem. But I'd start with getting all the air out of the sealant and pores in the rings first.

Vacuum ovens are not cheap, but even with the heat off are VERY useful for getting air bubbles out of stuff.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Do some research for wood impregnation. Typically uses vacuum to fully seal porous materials. Not sure how the different materials would work as a finish on metals. The process can be used with oil based varnishes as well as the chemicals marketed, not sure about WB varnish but probably. What are the shortcomings of the current ca glue? May be best to seal the porous matls then polish the finish off the metal.


----------

